# Trend T4 Router



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

have recently purchased a Kreg precision Router table and was wondering if i will be able to attach a Trend T4 router to this table, if so how ?. The whole router thing is new to me and i love it and would love to attach this router to the table however i have no previous experience and was wondering if it was at all possible


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Millydog said:


> have recently purchased a Kreg precision Router table and was wondering if i will be able to attach a Trend T4 router to this table, if so how ?. The whole router thing is new to me and i love it and would love to attach this router to the table however i have no previous experience and was wondering if it was at all possible


Hi Michael- welcome to the forum
T-4 is pretty small. Dunno if you would be able to bolt it directly to the plate. I don't know how large the hole in the Kreg plate is but I'd wager it isn't much smaller than the plate opening. My own feeling is that the T-4 is to light and the height adjustments don't really lend themselves to the table. Then there is the power switch but that can be overcome with a remote switch. The simplest way would probably make a new plate to fit the Kreg table. Would probably need to go with aluminum, 6-7 mm. Going with Lexan or similar would need, maybe, 8 - 10 mm thickness. Plunge travel on the T-4 is pretty stingy so the thinner the plate the better.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Michael.


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys I am currently thinking that it may not work which means buy a new router that will fit , any suggestions ?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Millydog said:


> Thanks guys I am currently thinking that it may not work which means buy a new router that will fit , any suggestions ?


Hi Michael - I hesitate to recommend anything as I'm not familiar with what you have available in the Aussie market. I'm pretty sure you have Triton down there and it is becoming more popular in the North American continent. Makita is always a good choice. Post some that have caught your eye and you should be able to get some feedback or suggestions on them.


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks jschaben, I will checkout a few and then post them for pros and cons


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Michael,

My personal recommendation for the table router is always the Triton.

the new models have the through table height adjustment.


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks James I will go and look at a triton today

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think what you might want for that small a router is this, Trim Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools , better suited for smaller type routers and very useful around a small shop. not overly priced and would fit the Trend nicely. I would highly recommend an larger router for the Kreg table tho.


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Tommy, however I have the router table already and I have decided on the Triton TRA 001, does anyone have any experience with his router and any pros and cons

Cheers
Michael


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Michael,

I have the older model TRA001 (without the through table height adjuster).

I only use it in my Oak Park router table, and it has been no trouble at all. That is why I recommend them....VBG.


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Just bought one cheers James


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

James can you tell me the difference between the Triton TRA001 and the TRB001 ?


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

can anyone tell me i am scratching my head


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Millydog said:


> James can you tell me the difference between the Triton TRA001 and the TRB001 ?


Hi Michael,

I have not handled a TRB001. but I believe there is little difference.

I believe they came out with different model numbers during the changeover from 
Triton (owned by GMC) to Triton with the new owners.

Some are sold in US as TRA001 but have TRB001 on the box?????

On their web site, they are shown as TRA001???

Did you get yours from Carba-Tec?

If so, which did you order, what was on the box and what was on 
the router itself? 

PS not sure what you mean by scratching your head?


----------



## morrissey007 (May 16, 2011)

I have the keg precision router table and the Triton tra001 (the tra and trb; hardly any difference, 1 was for the uk and one for other countries, just make sure it comes with the height adjusting facility). The triton is superb in this setup and as I also have the trend T4 I can assure you the triton is the one for the job. I had to buy and then modify a vacuum extension to get it to 'plug' into the vacuum outlet at the back of the fence and I devised my own way of mounting the router onto the blue keg insert as I found their way less accurate. As for dust collection I have two vacuums, one on the back fence and one 'screwed' into the tritons outlet, not a chip get free!


----------



## Millydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Scratching my head meaning I was confused on the difference. Mine has TRB001 on the box and body of the router, yes I did get it from Carbatec and it has TRA001 on the invoice ?. I was trying to download the user manual as it does not come in the box, however I could not find TRB001 anywhere on the triton website or the user manual so I am presuming that the user manual for the TRA001 will do the job

Cheers
Michael


----------



## morrissey007 (May 16, 2011)

Yup the TRA001 Manual will do just fine. I think one of the differences is that the B is 2400w and the A is 2000w (I think that may be due to a UK restriction) but they're basically the same so use the A manual! But if you have any questions please PM me as we both have the same kit, I'd be happy to discuss/help


----------

